# keeping items instead of trashing.



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey folks quick question. I am doing a another full kitchen remodel and starting thinking about keeping cabinets instead of trashing them with the hopes of selling them or reusing them in my own home. Do you guys think it's worth bringing the cabinets back to my place? And do you think someone out there would want decent used cabinets?


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the current cabinets and kitchen


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Those cabinets have a CL value for sure. I don't normally keep them, but I encourage the HO to sell them to recoop some money. That way they're outta my way when I get there & I don't have to deal with em.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm good point I will bring that up with the H.O. Your right I wouldn't have to worry about them at all. And there in decent shape I felt back just tossing them lol. 

Could you give me a idea of what he could ask for the whole set. 1/4? 1/3? maybe of regular price maybe?


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I rarely keep anything anymore, unless has good value or it's something I can use right now. I want that chit out of my way so I can do the job.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd give them to habitat


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'd give them to habitat


Yep...Find a nearby Habitat for Humanity Restore. They'll come pick them up and leave a slip for tax deduction for the donation. That said, I'm actually surprised at what they are willing to take.....I've had customers that had them pick up cabinets that makes that picture look like the "after" photo.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Ooo cool that sounds great thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm just wondering what do you guys keep from sites if anything. Lol I don't know why but I find myself keeping something from every cool project like this like a trophy hahaha.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I donate or throw everything away. It's not worth the time to keep. Besides copper pipe. I keep that :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ceezz said:


> Hmm just wondering what do you guys keep from sites if anything.


Basically nothing. Some stuff has value on Craigslist or as a donation. Other than that, free at the curb so I don't have to haul / pay for disposal or off to the dump it goes.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

Start down that road and we'll see you on Hoarders! (I oughta know, as I have a garage so full of "too cool to trash" that no car fits into it.)


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Come on over and look in my garage before you decide to begin "salvaging".


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Live_oak said:


> Start down that road and we'll see you on Hoarders! (I oughta know, as I have a garage so full of "too cool to trash" that no car fits into it.)


Hahaha I got ya. Dang I guess this is how it begins hahaha


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I just unloaded a set of cabinets from a Redo.Gone in three days.Picked up on site by someone else,no need to load up and move to landfill and pay their fees.
I had ran an ad on CL and a local Facebook page called Ct.Pickers,got about five calls in the first day.
Figured I made a days pay from what I sold them for and the time and expense of getting them to the landfill.
They were in worse shape than those you have there.
One call was from someone doing over a rental,couple for garage storage.they should be an easy sell.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to keep lots of stuff. Now if it isn't something I'm interested in like vintage light fixtures, I just toss it. I have acquired a few nice items over the years and keep them. Things like antique desks or chairs are usually given to me as a gift and I accept them in that spirit.

I used to think everything had a use. Then I had a yard full of crap. I don't do that anymore, well, not as much anyway. :whistling


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Even if they're pretty rough, CL is great. There's a huge difference, it seems, between free and almost free. You can save on dump fees on just about anything as long as it's free. I make sure to stipulate, "I will not help load"


----------



## remedy1 (Nov 8, 2010)

If something is nice, we'll donate to Habitat and put the customers name on the receipt. Give it to them with the bill. They appreciate that.

If it's just something we want gone that's a pain in the back, minimal value, but someone will take it (think of a 36" old tube tv or a big metal desk), we'll drag it to the curb with a big sign saying "FREE" - never fails. If it's copper, iron, etc. I put by my curb on trash day for the metal collector that comes by every week. Saves me a fee and he's out there making a buck.

Other than that, we haul to the dump and bet a coffee/soda on who can guess closest to the dump fee.

Every now and then, we'll find something interesting that we'll grab for kicks. This recent remodel, we found these heavy metal clips holing the back of a cast iron tub ( instead of a ledger board and nails). Probably common in the 50's, but we had never seen one.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

In addition to someone actually wanting them they would need to be a perfect fit. Not going to get a matching piece. I installed some used cabinets in my garage for storage.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Habitat is a good thing. Craigslist works well also. Especially for kitchen cabinets. They will go quick. I would try for $1,000. For the most part, we set stuff by the curb. Sometimes it is gone within 10 minutes. On more than one occasion I will set something out and before I can make another trip, its gone. Patio door panels, windows, random cabinets, any type of metal, old appliances. (don't forget to remove the doors of refrigertors)
I always talk to the homeowner about what will happen to the stuff. I don't want them to think I was making a profit off of thier stuff. If they want to deal with it, I set the stuff in one location and they can mess with it when they want. 
I try to get rid of stuff as easy as possible and at the least amount of expense to me.
I try not to save anything. I've saved some junk for a while, but I usually get sick of looking at it and throw it away.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Doing a remodel at an old hospital now and they are tossing out over 38000' of good Armstrong teg ceiling tile. Right now the same stuff sells for .71 per foot. There is nothing wrong with it:no:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

However you effect recycling, I really think it's worth the effort.

Sell it cheap on Craigslist, give it away on craigslist, give it to Habitat, sell it to a recycling center, leave it on the curb if your community functions that way and let someone else profit from the recycling.

Seems to me the extra effort is good for the country (and world) in general.

Hard to believe I know, as my generation has lived like the world's resources are unlimited..... but they are not.

I'm not a crazy recycler, and yes plastic bottles do get in my wrong garbage can.... but if we all take just common sense actions and not that much effort, I think its our responsible action to our kids and future generations.


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> However you effect recycling, I really think it's worth the effort.
> 
> Sell it cheap on Craigslist, give it away on craigslist, give it to Habitat, sell it to a recycling center, leave it on the curb if your community functions that way and let someone else profit from the recycling.
> 
> ...


I agree. I wish I had more room. We just threw away a great jacuzzi tub from bath demo. About 600$ tub. I took the motor. Now I can't find it.lol was going to make a homemade water filter system and garden irrigation.
I try to find someone that can use something instead of trashing. I would like to start making furniture from repo wood.


----------



## Jason Abbott (Feb 11, 2011)

The word "FREE" will make just about anything disappear in short order, no matter how large. Sometimes we will haul stuff to the our shop and put it out as "free" out by the entrance. Usually gone by the next day. Keeps the junk factor down at the job site. If it is specialized or fragile or heavy I can post an ad in the "free" section on craigslist directly from my phone, with pictures, in less than three minutes. Last time I did it was for a trash compactor and dishwasher. I posted the ad and I got an email about it 2 minutes later. They were picked up less than two hours later.

Sometimes the most "money" can be made by just not having to deal with it at all and just making it go away. Plus, someone is super stoked.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

If I had a good sized shop and some more space I'd be all for saving and re-selling reusable things like cabinets but between all my toys and all my tools I'm pretty much fully stocked. In your situation I'd be giving habitat a call or suggesting the HO sell it themselves.

It would be a shame to see those end up in a landfill, would be sweet for a lower-end home or a cottage.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Every thing I have tried to keep has come back to bite me in the ass.One way or another.IMHO just be done with them and get paid for what you do.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

It's hard to see "good stuff" go in the trash - especially when you are starting out - and realize how much that stuff costs - or if you were brought up dirt poor like I was.

Then, the garage gets full, then another pole barn...

Suddenly, leaving the stuff in a dumpster seems like a really good idea, and you learn to score points with Habitat.

That said, I recently bought used white Merillats from Craigslist for 10 cents on the dollar for a rental, and they are much better than the low-end new stuff at HD.

I thanked the lady very much for storing them on her walls for 10-15 years...


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I recently donated a kitchen to Habitat for Humanity.
They sold it for $1100.00.
Makes you think.
Just that i have no place to store this s**t.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Recycling is always the best. If it is good stuff, I try to find a good home for it. Always free. I learned a long time ago, a few dollars isn't worth the headache. If it isn't in "really good" condition, I throw it away. I don't have time or space to hang on to stuff.


----------

